# Focal Plus vs Pro? Which do you recommend?



## RGF (May 4, 2013)

Hi

I am considering buying Focal for my 5DM3 and soon (I hope) new 1Dx. Lens range from 14mm through 500MM IS original version, plus zoom, ....

As I look at the difference between Plus and Pro I notice that Pro adds bells and whistles (save charts, watch analysis as it progresses), plus some unspecified tools "more control over the camera setup, ... and the addition of several other tests: Aperture Sharpness, AF Consistency, Dust Analysis and the MultiPoint Focus Test."

Does these add with MicroFocus adjustments or more diagnostics about the lens. Since I have had the lens for a while, I can not exchange them for better copies at the local camera store. Do the additional tests help or are they simply expensive bells and whistles.

Thanks


----------



## rpt (May 4, 2013)

RGF said:


> Hi
> 
> I am considering buying Focal for my 5DM3 and soon (I hope) new 1Dx. Lens range from 14mm through 500MM IS original version, plus zoom, ....
> 
> ...


I asked the same question many months back and ended up buying the pro. The charting helps me understand how the lens is doing at various settings. I have not yet used some of the other features. If I can locate the thread I will repost. I am sure Mt Spokane and neuro will chime in. Their comments were helpful. I think briansquibb commented too.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 4, 2013)

I'd get the Pro version. You're 5DIII is likely under warranty, you're buying a 1D X. The multipoint test can reveal issues with the camera's AF system. Even if your lenses are fine, different lenses have peak sharpness at different apertures - that info may (or may not) help. I figure if you're spending thousands on gear, a few bucks on software to get the most from that gear is money well spent.


----------



## Efka76 (May 4, 2013)

Neuro, very good comment. Straight to the point!


----------



## Ladislav (May 4, 2013)

RGF said:


> ... Lens range from 14mm through 500MM IS original version, plus zoom, ....



According to version comparison testing of > 400mm focal length is only feature of the Pro version. 

I bought the Pro version this week ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 4, 2013)

I have the Pro version, and use the extra features it provides.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 4, 2013)

Ladislav said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > ... Lens range from 14mm through 500MM IS original version, plus zoom, ....
> ...



Interesting... I didn't notice that before, good catch. I wonder if that restriction applies to Manual Mode, too. It does pull the focal length from the EXIF, so the Plus version could refuse to do the analysis. That's about an artificial as restrictions get.


----------



## Ripley (May 4, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'd get the Pro version. You're 5DIII is likely under warranty, you're buying a 1D X. The multipoint test can reveal issues with the camera's AF system. *Even if your lenses are fine, different lenses have peak sharpness at different apertures - that info may (or may not) help.* I figure if you're spending thousands on gear, a few bucks on software to get the most from that gear is money well spent.



Good advice and I would like to stress the value of the Aperture Sharpness test. It's good to understand your lenses strengths and weaknesses so you know what to avoid and what to exploit. For example, I was a little surprised to see the results of my 24-105L. 24mm: good at f4, best at f/5, then tapered off from there. 105mm: horrible at f4, best at f/8, then tapered off from there. Good to know! So I'm opening up a bit more wide and stopping down a bit more zoomed and the images are looking great, better, and I know exactly why.

I also use this feedback for the AFMA testing as well. I test aperture sharpness first, then AFMA test at the sharpest aperture. It stands to reason that I should get the most accurate results at the sharpest apertures, plus those are the apertures I'll be trying to shoot around anyways. Is anyone else aware of a flaw in this logic or testing methodology? _(edit: this is not exactly best practice, read through this thread for more info)_

One last thing, at the time of this writing I can't recommend the software for Mac. I had nothing but problems with it and it made for one very frustrating evening. I now run it on a windows 7 VM without issue. Just aheads up!


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 4, 2013)

Ripley said:


> I also use this feedback for the AFMA testing as well. I test aperture sharpness first, then AFMA test at the sharpest aperture. It stands to reason that I should get the most accurate results at the sharpest apertures, plus those are the apertures I'll be trying to shoot around anyways. Is anyone else aware of a flaw in this logic or testing methodology?



Big flaw... The camera will always perform AF with the lens wide open, regardless of the selected aperture. The lens is stopped down to the selected aperture just before the shutter opens.


----------



## Ripley (May 4, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Ripley said:
> 
> 
> > I also use this feedback for the AFMA testing as well. I test aperture sharpness first, then AFMA test at the sharpest aperture. It stands to reason that I should get the most accurate results at the sharpest apertures, plus those are the apertures I'll be trying to shoot around anyways. Is anyone else aware of a flaw in this logic or testing methodology?
> ...



My AFMA test results differ between wide open and stopped down to the sharpest aperture, why?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 4, 2013)

Ripley said:


> My AFMA test results differ between wide open and stopped down to the sharpest aperture, why?



Possibly focus shift (with some lenses, stopping down shifts the focal plane).


----------



## RGF (May 5, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Ripley said:
> 
> 
> > My AFMA test results differ between wide open and stopped down to the sharpest aperture, why?
> ...



Seriously?? Never heard of that before. Will be interesting to see if I can spurious results when I test my lens.


----------



## RGF (May 5, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I'd get the Pro version. You're 5DIII is likely under warranty, you're buying a 1D X. The multipoint test can reveal issues with the camera's AF system. Even if your lenses are fine, different lenses have peak sharpness at different apertures - that info may (or may not) help. I figure if you're spending thousands on gear, a few bucks on software to get the most from that gear is money well spent.



All for more information - if it is useful and is used. Extra data that is not used can be distracting and wasteful.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 5, 2013)

RGF said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Ripley said:
> ...



The 50L is notorious for it, for example.


----------



## RGF (May 7, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



How do you focus with the lens? Rely upon DOF to hold the focus sharp?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 7, 2013)

RGF said:


> The 50L is notorious for <focus shift>, for example.



How do you focus with the lens? Rely upon DOF to hold the focus sharp?
[/quote]

It's only an issue when stopping down a little bit (f/1.4 - f/2.8 or so), with a very close subject. You can tweak focus a bit manually to compensate for the backfocus.


----------



## miah (May 7, 2013)

Ripley said:


> One last thing, at the time of this writing I can't recommend the software for Mac. I had nothing but problems with it and it made for one very frustrating evening. I now run it on a windows 7 VM without issue. Just aheads up!



*Ripley*, did you try the latest version of the software or the older beta Mac-version? I'm looking to order the Pro version of FoCal today, and Reikan claims that it's now _fully Mac compatible._ What Mac are you using and what version of OSX?


----------



## Ripley (May 7, 2013)

miah said:


> Ripley said:
> 
> 
> > One last thing, at the time of this writing I can't recommend the software for Mac. I had nothing but problems with it and it made for one very frustrating evening. I now run it on a windows 7 VM without issue. Just aheads up!
> ...



I have a 2012 MacBook Pro running the latest OSX. I just bought FoCal last week so I have the lastest version of that as well. Camera is a 5D3. The problem came about when the software tried to transfer the image from the camera, it would just hang and eventually crash. I already had a copy of Windows 7 Pro 64bit running on Parallels so I just installed it there and everything runs fine. Same laptop, same camera, same cable, etc. Reikan technical support said "that sounds wierd" so I don't know how prevalent the issue is. It might work great for you with your configuration, who knows. Good luck.

BTW I love the software, highly recommend it!


----------



## Ripley (May 7, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Ripley said:
> 
> 
> > My AFMA test results differ between wide open and stopped down to the sharpest aperture, why?
> ...



Expounding on our discussion, here is what Reikan has to say on page 127 of "FoCal for Windows version 1.8.1"

_*23.3.3 Test Aperture*
...It is generally suggested that the best aperture for an AF microadjustment calibration test is with the lens open widest – this will give the shallowest depth of field and the biggest difference in analysis results for each test point.

However, under some situations, the analysis may not work optimally at widest aperture – particularly with lenses that are very soft or exhibit strong aberrations at widest aperture.

If this setting is changed, it is best to run as close to wide open as possible._

Testing at the sharpest aperture is not best practice, nor does testing wide open always yield optimal results (presumably mostly with fast primes, like the 50L you mentioned).


----------



## RGF (May 7, 2013)

Are there any discounts / promotions on the software?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 8, 2013)

Ripley said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Ripley said:
> ...


----------

